# Case 970 Torque limiter disc



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

On my case 970 tractor once warm it doesn't wanna pull its self forward or reverse in second third or forth gear. The engine runs strong but the power shift doesn't have the umff to move the tractor. First gear seams to work ok but on any little incline it struggles in first gear also. From what I read on the internet it sounds like it could be the torque limiter disc. Does this sound right? Or if it was that would it do it when it's cold also? 
Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Had a torque limiter go out on an 1896. Don't recall exact details but sounds similar.


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok thanks. I had a local mechanic quote me 8-12 hours to replace the torque limiter disc over the phone. He hasn't had time to look at it yet but will in a week or so


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds like the torque limiter clutch, being the disc and the bellvelle spring. Both ought to be replaced and not just the disc.

With 10 or so hours labour it would be false economy to only replace the disc without the spring even if it looks good.

The washers holding the disc down ought to be replaced too.

Estimate of hours seems reasonable but I would expect toward the higher number. After all the tractor has to be split, disc removed and the new one carefully torqued down then the tractor reassembled.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Forgot to also mention getting the pressures tested on the power shift. All of the magic is done by hydraulic pressure. Pressure down and power shift suffers.


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

The mechanic had a look at the tractor and said its not the torque limiter disk. Because it's not slipping in 2nd power shift. So he said its one of the clutch plates(can't remember which one he said) but he wanted to let me know that it will be a much costlier job now to fix it. I said to hold off for now while I see if it's worth doing the power shift or not which he said could be around $5000 but he won't know for sure until he opens it up. I might tackle the job my self but I have never split a tractor before and not too sure what I'm getting my self into


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

That shouldn't be a 5k job unless the housing is damaged. If it hasn't slipped long, the chances of that are extremely low. I don't know what your guy charges per hour but my local mechanic will typically do a 70 series powershift for $1500-2500 depending on amount of parts needed.


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Ya I'm going to get a second opinion/ quote from another mechanic later this week. The first guy charges $80/hour. This other guy I hear charges $45/hour.


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

So I dropped my 970 off at the mechanics today for him to split and see what all I need to fix the slipping power shift. He will for sure have to replace the C2 clutch as it only works in power shift 2. Just wondering what else I should have a look at while the tractor is in 2 pieces?  Thanks for your help


----------



## Braaaap (Oct 20, 2015)

Got the tractor split today and looks like it needs a torque limiter disc and plate


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes sir that got chewed up.


----------

